# Dryer Vent Tube



## JahJahWarrior (Jun 1, 2009)

I used dryer vent tubing to make a circular staircase for a hedgie. Worked great, except he poops in there and it's pretty difficult to clean well. Just in the last day or so, I've noticed what I believe to be evidence that he is chewing on the tubing. This understandably worries me, and I wonder if other people have had any problems with this. Would switching to using the clear/tinted plastic stuff for ferrets work? It's almost the same stuff, but instead of being silver/metallic, it is clear plastic. I watched at first to make sure this guy wouldn't chew, and since he seemed to leave it alone, I didn't worry about it, but now I am worried again. I'll keep watching closely to see if maybe he's just going through a phase and will stop, as it's only the last 24 hours I've noticed him chew on it, but I wanted to hear if others have had this problem and how they solved it. Fortunately, we are just about to add on to the cage, so it's a good time to modify if need be.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't used the aluminum tubing because I thought it would be loud, get cold, be hard to clean, etc. etc. I use the vinyl dryer tubing and it works great. The other ferret stuff is fine, just make sure you air it out a bit because it smells very strong new.

The chewing would worry me, especially on something like that. Keep an eye on him to make sure he stops, and if you replace it make sure he is not biting on that either.


----------



## JahJahWarrior (Jun 1, 2009)

This wasn't the aluminium one...it is like clear plastic with a metallic coating? Almost like aluminum foil but tougher than that, and once he has chewed it, I can see that it is plastic with a metallic coating. I made sure to buy a nice expensive GE brand instead of a cheapo brand, but still... We've moved him to another cage while we sort it out and change it for something better.


----------

